# Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu früh?



## SnaxeX (3. November 2018)

*Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu früh?*

Hallo Leute,

ich benötige einen 2. Monitor, weil es sich so leichter arbeiten lässt, wenn man Präsentationen vorbereitet oder Skripte/Texte zu wissenschaftlichen Themen verfassen muss und man öfters etwas nachschlagen muss. Per se habe ich derzeit einen AOC G2460PF und bin sehr glücklich damit. Eigentlich wollte ich mir einfach nur einen billigen zweiten Monitor holen, aber ich wollte die Gelegenheit nutzen und mich etwas mit der Thematik von HDR befassen.

Per se habe ich mir gesagt, dass ich eigentlich auf halbwegs bezahlbare Monitore warte, die UHD@120hz@HDR10@Freesync anbieten - den gibt es zwar schon bereits, aber kostet ja 1.500€ und das ist mir dann doch zu teuer, dauert halt noch 5-10 Jahre.
WQHD war mir bisher ein zu kleiner Zwischenschritt, aber da es keine FHD@HDR Monitore gibt und meine neue Grafikkarte WQHD sogar mitmachen würde (Vega 64), bin ich nach längerer Recherche auf den Samsung C27HG70, 27" gestoßen. Eine VESA Halterung ist dabei sogar auch inkudiert (Monitore hängen bei mir an der Wand um mehr Platz am Schreibtisch zu haben). 

Ich bin mir nur unsicher, ob ich zu diesem Modell überhaupt greifen soll weil

1) inwiefern wird HDR in Spielen unterstützt? Laut dieser Liste eigentlich einige, die mich auch interessieren würden: HDR-Spiele am PC [Liste] - PC Magazin
und der What graphics card do I need for HDR and what PC games support it? | Rock Paper Shotgun

2) Der oben genannte Monitor bietet nicht richtiges HDR an oder? Laut dem Test (da geizhals etwas ungenau zu sein scheint): Motion-Blur-Reduktion empfohlen - Samsung C27HG70 im Test: Der 144-Hz-HDR-Quantum-Dot-Monitor - Golem.de
unterstützt der Monitor Display HDR 600 und HDR10, wobei ich immer dachte, dass das generelle Kategorien sind, um anzugeben, inwiefern HDR generell gut dargestellt werden kann und HDR10 die "Oberklasse" ist?


Ich weiß nicht inwiefern die Erfahrungen mit HDR sind, von daher würde ich wissen, ob der Griff zu dem Monitor etwas zu früh ist oder der Unterschied zwischen SDR und HDR in den genannten Spielen einfach so eine Augenweide ist, dass sich der Umstieg lohnt?

Edit: Ok, das Fazit von tom's Hardware ist eigentlich vernichtend für mich: HDR Monitor Buyers Guide: Should You Dive In?
"But if you’re looking for something different, such as a future-proof monitor you won’t want to replace for a while, then the answer is almost certainly no." - Aber das ist eigentlich genau das was ich wollte - einen Monitor, wo ich weiß, dass in nächster Zeit nichts großes neues rauskommt bzw. eh the next thing ist und ich ihn nicht austauschen muss...


----------



## PCGH_Manu (3. November 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu frÃ¼h?*

Ich finde, dass es sich erst ab Display HDR 1000 so richtig lohnt. Es hat sich in Spielen und Monitoren schon einiges getan, aber so ein richtiges Killer Feature ist es noch nicht. Alles darunter ist ne nette Dreingabe, wie etwa beim Samsung, der deswegen nicht mehr kostet. Aber wie gesagt, wenn man nicht gerade auf dem TV zockt, halte ich HDR für fast vernachlässigbar.


----------



## SnaxeX (3. November 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu frÃ¼h?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass es sich erst ab Display HDR 1000 so richtig lohnt. Es hat sich in Spielen und Monitoren schon einiges getan, aber so ein richtiges Killer Feature ist es noch nicht. Alles darunter ist ne nette Dreingabe, wie etwa beim Samsung, der deswegen nicht mehr kostet. Aber wie gesagt, wenn man nicht gerade auf dem TV zockt, halte ich HDR für fast vernachlässigbar.



Gerade der Punkt mit Display HDR 1000 war eigentlich mein letzter Wissensstand, dass dieser erreicht werden sollte, alles darunter ist mehr ein nice-to-have. Die Testergebnisse zum Samsung haben mich nur verunsichert. Aber gut, für nur einen zweiten Monitor reicht dann wieder ein FHD und das mein jetziger AOC zum 2. Monitor "degradiert" wird, dafür ist mir 1440p einfach zu wenig, ich will da einen größeren Sprung machen - die Technik ist halt noch nicht soweit.
Wenn ich dann in einigen Jahren ein ernsthafter Monitor Kauf im Raum steht, weil 4K soweit ist um mit höheren Refresh Raten für 500€ kombiniert zu werden + die Grafikkarten von der Leistung auch bei 4k angekommen sind (derzeit schafft ja nicht einmal die 2020 TI überall 60fps), dann werde ich auch HDR mitnehmen (hoffentlich).


----------



## ColinMacLaren (5. November 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu frÃ¼h?*

Ich hatte den Samsung Samsung C32HG70.

Es lohnt sich imho nicht. Erstmal ist dieser Monitor nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Unscharfe Schrift, Scanlines, BLB ect.
s
Dann ist HDR immer noch buggy und umständlich. Man muss jedes mal HDR in Windows manuell einschalten und danach zurück. Man hat zusätzlichen Input-Lag und Alaising.  Die  Farben sind daneben, schwarz ist grau, helle Bereiche total überstrahlt. Black Ops 4 war auf einigen Maps ganz cool, Destiny 2 und Assassin's Creed Origins ziemlich daneben.

Imho sieht SDR auf einem IPS-Monitor besser aus als Spaß-HDR auf einem VR-Panel mit Local Dimming, HDR600 und 8Bit+FRC. Selbst am LG OLED tu ich mich bei HDR-Spielen schwer, dies besser zu finden als SDR. Bei Filmen mag es anders aussehen, HDR-Gaming halte ich aber für Spielerei.


----------



## Viking30k (5. November 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu frÃ¼h?*

Kann man irgendwie rausfinden was für ein HDR Display man hat? Spiele aktuell auf einem 4k tv mit hdr und Assassins creed origins usw. sehen Bombe aus möchte es gar nicht mehr missen.

Gut tv ist ja auch was anderes xd mich würde nur interessieren was der tv hat ist ein Sony KD75XF9005BAEP


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu früh?*

Hast du Google schon mal probiert?
Damit habe ich die Antwort in einer Minute gefunden.


----------



## Viking30k (5. November 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu früh?*

Danke ja habe ich eben gefunden sorry xd


----------



## JoM79 (5. November 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu früh?*

Tut mir leid, zu viele Tim Threads in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Viking30k (5. November 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu frÃ¼h?*

Kein Problem hätte ja Google fragen können jetzt weiß ich das er die 1000 marke geknackt hat bei Tests


----------



## ColinMacLaren (6. November 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu frÃ¼h?*

Ich muss mich nochmal korrigieren. Ich habe gestern meinen Laptop mal testweise an den LG OLED gehangen und Assasin's Creed Origins, Destiny 2 sowie Black Ops 4 getestet. Das war dann doch ganz nett, vor allem Destiny und BO4. Assasin's creed blieb eher enttäuschend. 

Evt. muss man unterschiedliche Refreshrate probieren. Bei FullHD@120Hz war das Bild genauso verwaschen wie beim Samsung C32GHG70@144Hz.  Bei 60Hz sah es gut aus. Dennoch irgendwie recht buggy das alles.


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu frÃ¼h?*

Also ich hab den C32HG70 und empfinde HDR als deutlichen Mehrwert.
Bei AOdyssey sieht man fein die Beleuchtungübergänge wenn man vom Schatten ins Licht geht oder wird von der Sonne im Wasser leicht geblendet, bei Strange Brigade wirkt das Bild deutlich plastischer, dunkle Höhlen mit Kerzenschein oder Wandbeleuchtung erzeugen eine dichtere Atmosphäre während bei Tageslicht das Bild kanckig ausgeleuchtet wird.

Ich finde auch die 600Nits als ausreichen bei einem PC Monitor, teilweise blendet das schon stark. Bei 1000Nits und mehr Nachts zocken wird grenzwertig denke ich.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. November 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu frÃ¼h?*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Also ich hab den C32HG70 und empfinde HDR als deutlichen Mehrwert.
> Bei AOdyssey sieht man fein die Beleuchtungübergänge wenn man vom Schatten ins Licht geht oder wird von der Sonne im Wasser leicht geblendet, bei Strange Brigade wirkt das Bild deutlich plastischer, dunkle Höhlen mit Kerzenschein oder Wandbeleuchtung erzeugen eine dichtere Atmosphäre während bei Tageslicht das Bild kanckig ausgeleuchtet wird.
> 
> Ich finde auch die 600Nits als ausreichen bei einem PC Monitor, teilweise blendet das schon stark. Bei 1000Nits und mehr Nachts zocken wird grenzwertig denke ich.



Das macht meine Entscheidung nicht gerade besser. 
Ich habe mir jetzt mal einen Full HD IPS Monitor bestellt und ich muss gestehen, der sieht von der Bildqualität schon besser aus als mein AOC G2460PF TN Panel (abgesehen von den 144hz - 60hz gehen einfach gar nicht^^)

Wie sieht es mit dem generellen Sprung von Full HD TN Panel zu WQHD IPS Panel aus? Ist da ein etwas großerer Sprung oder ist das auch wieder vernachlässigbar? Ich ärgere mich gerade darüber, dass es kein Full HD IPS Panel 144hz gibt weil eigentlich war ich mir sicher, dass ich mit meiner Vega 64 in Full HD so locker die nächsten Grafikkracher locker mitgehen kann in hohen Einstellungen (jaja HisN, lass stecken, 8xMSAA mit 4k intern gerendert mein ich nicht ) und bei WQHD wird die wohl Star Citizen/Cyberpunk in hohen Einstellungen und 60fps+ nicht mitmachen...

Der Acer Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx ab €' '394,68 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich scheint relativ gut zu sein, man muss nur manuell noch einmal den Overdrive Modus auf Normal stellen, damit er nicht so sehr verwascht, da IPS ja doch gerne mal zu träge ist für Rennspiele, aber das krieg ich ja wohl hin.


----------



## 0ssi (10. November 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu frÃ¼h?*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich gerade darüber, dass es kein Full HD IPS Panel 144hz gibt ...


Dann hol dir doch FHD VA mit Blur Reduction (sieht man an 1ms Werbung).


----------



## ColinMacLaren (12. November 2018)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu frÃ¼h?*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Das macht meine Entscheidung nicht gerade besser.
> Ich habe mir jetzt mal einen Full HD IPS Monitor bestellt und ich muss gestehen, der sieht von der Bildqualität schon besser aus als mein AOC G2460PF TN Panel (abgesehen von den 144hz - 60hz gehen einfach gar nicht^^)
> 
> Wie sieht es mit dem generellen Sprung von Full HD TN Panel zu WQHD IPS Panel aus? Ist da ein etwas großerer Sprung oder ist das auch wieder vernachlässigbar? Ich ärgere mich gerade darüber, dass es kein Full HD IPS Panel 144hz gibt weil eigentlich war ich mir sicher, dass ich mit meiner Vega 64 in Full HD so locker die nächsten Grafikkracher locker mitgehen kann in hohen Einstellungen (jaja HisN, lass stecken, 8xMSAA mit 4k intern gerendert mein ich nicht ) und bei WQHD wird die wohl Star Citizen/Cyberpunk in hohen Einstellungen und 60fps+ nicht mitmachen...
> ...



Klar gibt es solche Panels. LG 34UC79 - Freesync, 2560x1080, 144Hz und dort, wo Widescreen Probleme macht die Größe eines FullHD 27" Monitors.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. April 2019)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu frÃ¼h?*

Ich habe mich jetzt doch dazu entschieden, nen 27'' Monitor zu holen, weil mir doch der Arbeitsplatz etwas ausgeht bei Videobearbeitung, ich Lust darauf habe und ich mir einige Benchmarks angesheen habe, wo die Vega 64 doch ganz gut abschneidet + eine WaKü demnächst ansteht und ich entsprechend mehr rausholen kann aus der Karte. 

Hätte hier von den Beteiligten was gegen den  Samsung LC27HG70QQUXEN 68,4 cm (26,9 Zoll) einzuwenden? Auch wenn es kein HDR 1000 ist, das HDR Vesa 600 soll dennoch nen Unterschied machen und an sich reizt mich das Thema.
Bei Amazon ist die "Frühlings-Angebote-Woche" und es gab bereits Rabattaktionen auf Monitore, da war der Samsung C27 aber leider nicht dabei und ich bezweifle, dass der noch in ein Blitzangebot reinkommt.


----------



## RtZk (9. April 2019)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu früh?*

Das Problem sind die Beleuchtungszonen, die sind selbst bei den verdammt teuren ASUS und Acer Modellen recht gering und bei dem fake HDR sind es dann weniger als 10 Stück. Eigentlich sollte man auf bezahlbare OLED Monitore warten, da bei diesen so viele Beleuchtungszonen wie Pixel vorhanden sind.


----------



## JoM79 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu früh?*

Wenigstens haben die beiden Samung HG70 noch 8 Zonen.
So ziemlich alle Anderen mit HDR, HDR10, HDR400 oder was auch immer, haben garkeine unterteilten Zonen.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. April 2019)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu früh?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die Beleuchtungszonen, die sind selbst bei den verdammt teuren ASUS und Acer Modellen recht gering und bei dem fake HDR sind es dann weniger als 10 Stück. Eigentlich sollte man auf bezahlbare OLED Monitore warten, da bei diesen so viele Beleuchtungszonen wie Pixel vorhanden sind.



Hat Gurdi nicht nen C32 und ist relativ zufrieden damit? Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es kein "richtiges" HDR ist - in der Preisklasse hat mir der Monitor deswegen am meisten Zugesagt, weil er eben 144hz + VA + HDR + Freesync hat und die anderen Monitore eben "nur" 144hz + Freesync. Die wären dann auch gleich 100€ billiger, aber die 100€ würde ich mir halt "gönnen". Und die Farbkalibrierung soll ganz gut sein, klar, ich mach da nix profi mäßig aber alleine wenn ich meinen normalen TN Monitor und meinen IPS Monitor anschaue, sehe ich da riesige Unterschiede.

Oder wie JoM79 sagt: Der Samsung hat immerhin auch 8 Zonen.


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu früh?*

In meinen Augen ist hdr im PC bereich leider ein völliger Fail.
Die monitore sind ein Witz, die implentierung in Windows, den treibern und in den Spielen sind immer noch arg fehlerbehaftet.....das ist kurz gesagt einfach peinlich.

Ich hab bei mir seit über einem jahr nen lg b7 oled. Amazon, YouTube läuft da je nach Inhalt problemlos mit hdr, netflix mit dolby Vision out of the box.
Die angeschlossene ps4 pro liefert in allen kompatiblen games perfektes hdr.
Und am pc..... ist es einfach nur eine Qual.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. April 2019)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu früh?*

Es ist ja nicht so als würde ich mir den Monitor nur wegen dem HDR holen, es ist eben ne Kombi aus HDR + 144hz + VA Panel + Adobe RGB/(DCI-P3 + Krümmung. Ich würde das teilweise auch wo anders kriegen aber nirgend wo alles zusammen. 

Andersrum formuliert: Alles was ich bis jetzt höre ist "Ja, HDR funktioniert noch nicht so einwandfrei überall"  - aber ansonsten spricht ja mehr dafür als dagegen?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu früh?*

Kann bisher auch nur vom TV sprechen. 
Hab den Samsung Qled Q9FN und da ist HDR im Verbund PS4 Pro oder auch Netflix und Co. einfach ein Traum. 

Am PC leider aber weiterhin noch ein Trauerspiel, weshalb ich da persönlich noch auf vernünftige Lösungen warten werde.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. April 2019)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu früh?*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Kann bisher auch nur vom TV sprechen.
> Hab den Samsung Qled Q9FN und da ist HDR im Verbund PS4 Pro oder auch Netflix und Co. einfach ein Traum.
> 
> Am PC leider aber weiterhin noch ein Trauerspiel, weshalb ich da persönlich noch auf vernünftige Lösungen warten werde.



Aber der hat wahrscheinlich auch VESA 1000 und mehr als 8 Zonen?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu früh?*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Aber der hat wahrscheinlich auch VESA 1000 und mehr als 8 Zonen?


Das stimmt schon. ^^

Wäre natürlich schön wenn wir das allerdings auch bald mal im Monitor Sektor hätten.


----------



## SnaxeX (9. April 2019)

*AW: Erfahrung mit HDR gesucht - Technik noch zu früh?*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. ^^
> 
> Wäre natürlich schön wenn wir das allerdings auch bald mal im Monitor Sektor hätten.



Ich glaube da können wir noch ne Weile warten.


Hab ich also euren Segen, dass ich mir den C27HG70 nun kaufe? Trotz des „zweckmäßigen“ HDR? 
Ich will meine Vega 64 endlich etwas fordern


----------

